# Htc Vs. Motorola Vs. Samsung



## cobra4014 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey all. I'm looking forward to picking up a high end flagship phone for christmas, (Upgrading from an LG Optimus T... Blegh) and I am having some trouble deciding what phone. Whenever I think oh, this one, I change my mind. The 3 phones are:

Verizon: Motorola Droid RAZR

Verizon: HTC Rezound

Verizon: Samsung Galaxy Nexus
I like the thinness of the RAZR, but it's got a lower res. display.
I like the fact that the Rezound has Beats by dre audio drivers, but I don't like the thickness.
I like the plain vanilla of the Nexus, (And the fact that it runs ICS now) but I don't like how the glass is kind of curved.

Those are the 3 I'm looking at, and I would really like some advice. I'm really stuck.


----------



## Prime7 (Oct 10, 2011)

I'd say the Nexus, but if you can't wait, go with the Razr. Just my 2 cents worth


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

I would go for the Nexus. I cant speak for the Rezound, but while I love my Atrix, the fact that it shipped with a locked bootloader that Motorola never officially unlocked left a really sour taste in my mouth for that company. I doubt the Razr would get lucky regarding having an unlocked bootloader leaked like the Atrix did, so if you care about custom roms at all stay far away from Motorola.


----------



## cobra4014 (Oct 13, 2011)

Jotokun said:


> I would go for the Nexus. I cant speak for the Rezound, but while I love my Atrix, the fact that it shipped with a locked bootloader that Motorola never officially unlocked left a really sour taste in my mouth for that company. I doubt the Razr would get lucky regarding having an unlocked bootloader leaked like the Atrix did, so if you care about custom roms at all stay far away from Motorola.


Thanks for that! I love custom ROMs! Yeah, I would get the nexus, but I just read about quad core smartphones that should be out next quarter. I'm stuck on to wait or get the nexus.


----------



## eallan (Aug 1, 2011)

You can't go wrong with the rezound or the nexus. Motorola isn't even in the same class. Don't buy one.


----------



## TheMuffStuff (Aug 25, 2011)

Razr is outdated, best bet is rezound or nexus.


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Razr outdated yea OK. More like the rezound is outdated and over bloated.the problem with HTC on vzw its basically a rehashed phone from other carriers. Thunderbolt =evo rezound = sensation


TheMuffStuff said:


> Razr is outdated, best bet is rezound or nexus.


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMuffStuff (Aug 25, 2011)

How is the rezound outdated? Fast processor, dual core, 1gb ram, maybe not the latest snapdragon but it doesnt dissapoint, and one of two phones with 720p screens. The razr is old omap, only 1ghz, and a qhd display, which is outdated.


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

honestly... if you can wait for the nexus it'll be worth it. the dev support will be there for it... undoubtedly. that's a huge benefit. universal support, ROMs galore, custom kernels, themes... the list goes on. Aside from the fact that it's got a nasty fast processor, awesome gpu, 720p screen, and plenty of RAM. With cloud computing there's really no reason for massive amounts of on-device storage, so that's a non-issue. I think it'll be the best phone out there.


----------



## cobra4014 (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for all of the responses. I really appreciate it! Yeah, I think I'm going to go with the Rezound because of personal preference. Thanks to for the info on motorola.


----------



## x.v_ (Aug 23, 2011)

moosc said:


> Razr outdated yea OK. More like the rezound is outdated and over bloated.the problem with HTC on vzw its basically a rehashed phone from other carriers. Thunderbolt =evo rezound = sensation
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Jeez, the fact you would even say that, let's compare...

Razr
* Terrible Pentile display (low res and looks even lower from poor pentile)
* OMAP 4430 - Same old processor in the Bionic and Droid 3 (given this is pretty similar to Nexus', just slower)
* I guess it's pretty thin
* Will probably be forever locked down

Rezound
* 86x0 Snapdragon Scorpion
* Much higher quality 720p Super LCD screen
* Beats audio (probably more of a gimmick than anything - but hey, who cares)
* Might actually get S-OFF/full unlock

Nexus
* OMAP 4460 (the better of the two OMAP4s currently in devices)
* 720p S-AMOLED screen, easily best out of all of these
* Stock Android, no bullshit
* Gets official updates WAY WAY WAY *WAY *before every other phone
* Top notch dev support and unlockable from day one
* Starts out with ICS

Of course this is all opinion, but I'd say Rezound or Galaxy Nexus. If you care at all about custom ROMs etc (as you stated you do)... the Nexus is the *clear *winner.


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

There are pros & cons to each selection.

Hardware Quality - Motorola, hands down the best quality phone.
Radio - Motorola has the undisputed best call quality
Customization - Nexus - due to what is presumed to be an unlocked kernel (no one actually knows how this will play out on Verizon though)
Stock Rom - Nexus - will ship with ICS


----------

